# tame baby cockatiels for sale



## birdbrain123120 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 2 baby cockatiels for sale... 6 weeks old today! They are grey...and love to be out...can be clipped if you want. They're friendly, don't bite or anything. 

85 each

would rather if went together but will separate...

Thanks

Email: [email protected].net


----------

